
Shirt.codes: Get a T-shirt of your favorite code snippet - krithix
https://shirt.codes/
======
MaxGabriel
They should say that American Apparel is the manufacturer of the shirt (I only
found out by clicking their google image search link from the checkout page).
They're known for running a size small + (imo) they have a good reputation for
quality t-shirts, so it might help with sales.

~~~
hazelcough
Thanks for the tip! The unisex shirt is American Apparel, and the women's is
Bella Ladies' Favorite, or American Apparel depending on the color.

------
javert
I don't understand why there are these colored blocks instead of an actual
code snippet.

Also, I was assuming there would be a variety of different code samples. Just
CSS? Really? Dude, that's not even a programming language.

~~~
hazelcough
You can type in any code you want...it'll autodetect the language.

------
cookrn
I love the abstract and colorful look. It actually is really nice without
being based on code! Some more code samples for people to click through could
be fun to play around with too. Have you printed one for yourself yet? A photo
of you wearing a shirt would be wonderful.

dojo4 [1] (Boulder, CO) built and subsequently took down a similar product
called Speakteesy [2] last year. It's really hard to get the pricing
reasonable, show people definitively what they're going to receive, and get a
quality shirt. We did our best by generating a to-scale proof image using
ImageMagick that a user would see prior to paying, but it wasn't a huge help.
Lastly, the shirts.io [3] service was our fulfillment backend and, barring
some light documentation in areas, was great to work with.

Good luck!

[1] [http://dojo4.com/](http://dojo4.com/) [2]
[http://speakteesy.com/](http://speakteesy.com/) [3]
[https://www.shirts.io/](https://www.shirts.io/)

~~~
hazelcough
Yep, here's me wearing a shirt:
[http://cl.ly/image/220r1g463W00](http://cl.ly/image/220r1g463W00)

re: shirts.io, yeah I'm using their successor, scalablepress.com. The API is
much better now.

~~~
cookrn
Sweet! The pattern of the code reminds me of morse code too :D

------
bwy
Awesome, always wanted a minimalistic striped shirt!

shirt.codes/?source=------------------------------------------
\-------------------------------%0A----------------------------
\---------------------------------------------%0A--------------
\-----------------------------------------------------------
%0A-----------------------------------------------------------
\--------------%0A---------------------------------------------
\----------------------------%0A-------------------------------
\------------------------------------------ &style=Para%C3%ADso%20-%20Light :)

------
rpicard
Will the shirt have the code itself or just the silhouette of the code?

~~~
slingerofwheat
I agree. This is such a misleading website. I don't even know what I'll get.

~~~
hazelcough
After you click "Continue with this design," you'll see a proof on the left.

You're getting the code as blocks--the hover text is just to show you how the
code is being highlighted.

~~~
Throwaway12830
After seeing the proof, I was still confused what I would receive, and thought
maybe the blocks were placeholders for the text that would appear in the final
print. You should definitely make this more clear, because the phrasing on the
site gives the impression you'll get the actual code.

Without a doubt you'll get lots of requests for refunds if this isn't
adjusted.

~~~
hazelcough
Yep--thanks for the tip. I've added a bunch of warnings all around, and
reached out to folks who ordered with a clarification :).

~~~
dshanahan
It was clear to me what I'd get. Awesome project.

------
patcon
Haha no way. I had an idea for a tshirt gem where you could pipe in text and
it would order a shirt through the zazzle api. You guys should write one!

``` $ echo "curl -s
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4Tz0Z8in](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4Tz0Z8in)
| sh " | tshirt $ cat myscript.rb | tshirt ```

------
selmnoo
The shirt seems to be a color shirt, no? It's pretty impressive to do a single
custom shirt for $25 (or maybe it isn't? I don't know about the economics of
t-shirt printing). I would love to know more about this, if someone has more
to say (or link to a resource).

~~~
hazelcough
Yep! I used scalablepress.com to print my shirts. It's extremely to print a
single custom shirt from them--I was surprised, too :).

~~~
selmnoo
Cool, thanks for answering. I hope you won't mind if I pick your brain&ways a
little more. So, some questions:

1) Are you doing this white-label?

2) Is this a "passive income" side-project, or something you've put a lot of
time to? (Well, it's clear that you've put a lot of time to it... it's a
beautiful finished product in every way, but I'm still curious to know how
much effort has been put into this)

3) Are you working closely with scalablepress folks, or do you find their api
to be powerful enough that you need not get in touch with them?

4) I see that just the blocks are being printed, not the code. There is
probably a lot of demand for the printed-code shirts - why not go for that?
(is it markedly more expensive to print text on shirts?)

~~~
hazelcough
1) There's no branding on the shirt at all. The shirt is shipped from Scalable
Press, so I'm not sure what the packaging will say, but I imagine they have
something in place for white-labelling.

2) "Passive income" side project, though with all the HN hate it's turning
into a bit more scrambling than I'd imagined :).

3) I do ask them questions since I'm a pretty early user of the API, but it's
pretty well-documented at this point so I don't imagine you'd run into much
trouble developing on it.

~~~
selmnoo
Thanks for answering questions.

Please don't mind the 'HN hate', we're a nit-picky bunch. Remember that almost
always you can make it better.

The current upset seems to be about confusion as to whether shirts will have
actual code or not on them -- give the folks who've ordered some sort of a
clarification note, and hope for the best.

Regardless, this was a pretty nifty project. I give it a 9/10 (1 pt. lost for
lacking UX in some areas and slight misrepresentation of product, but I know
your next project, whatever it'll be, will more than make up for it :))

------
Rangi42
There used to be a shirt with Tantek Çelik's box model hack (voice-family:
"\"}\"";) for sale somewhere online. (I screen-printed my own copy on an old
T-shirt.) This was back when IE5.5 was still in use. I wonder if this site was
inspired by that shirt.

------
Mark_B
Hmmm...A "brillant" shirt, anyone?

shirt.codes/? source=package%20test%3B%0Apublic%20class%20paulaBean%20%7B%0A
%20%20private%20String%20paula%20%3D%20%22Brillant%22%3B%0A%20
%20public%20String%20getPaula()%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20return%20p
aula%3B%0A%20%20%7D%0A%7D&style=Default

------
ZoF
Hey, this is super cool!

Genuinely think you would generate much more interest(and less confusion/knee-
jerk anger) if you had the option of having the code printed on the shirt
overlaying the blocks.

I'd definitely be interested.

~~~
hazelcough
Yep, this is now implemented! Thanks for the input.

~~~
selmnoo
This was crazy fast, that you were able to implement this so quickly after
getting feedback from HN (and replying to our questions and queries at the
same time).

Kudos is all I have to say. I wish I had those skills!

------
JadoJodo
No shirts for fat guys. Shame.

------
joeevans1000
No XL?

Is this like Abercrombie and Fitch where they only want the hotties in their
shirts?

~~~
hazelcough
There is XL if you select "Unisex." The default sizes are women's sizes.

[http://cl.ly/image/3w1z0v170c2j](http://cl.ly/image/3w1z0v170c2j)

(Just fixed it so that it shows Unisex sizes by default.)

------
deevus
What sort of code would people want on their shirts?

~~~
bootload

        main(k){float i,j,r,x,y=-16;while(puts(""),y++<15)for(x
        =0;x++<84;putchar(" .:-;!/>)|&IH%*#"[k&15]))for(i=k=r=0;
        j=r*r-i*i-2+x/25,i=2*r*i+y/10,j*j+i*i<11&&k++<111;r=j);}
    

compiled it looks like this ~
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/tags/perlin](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/tags/perlin)
from Ken Perlin blog ~
[http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/](http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/)

------
OutThisLife
I guess HN's 22 points in 1 hour killed in?

~~~
elwell
Is it that hard to push your app to elastic beanstalk?

------
primitivesuave
This would be awesome for inside jokes with equally-nerdy friends, can't wait
for the opportunity to try it out!

------
hazelcough
Have a coupon code: THERESACODEONMYSHIRT

:)

~~~
hazelcough
And an action shot:
[http://instagram.com/p/tLrz7fDoaT](http://instagram.com/p/tLrz7fDoaT)

------
ytNumbers
It's got to be the safest form of birth control.

~~~
Shad0w59
Bravo.

------
exiva
goto fail;

goto fail;

...or are we past that joke now?

~~~
dlgeek
Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.

(In fact, I wore it today - someone else printed them right after the
disclosure).

------
benradler
absolutely horrible. cant even tell if this thing will put code or colored
blocks on my shirt, and you want $25?

~~~
brandonhsiao
Why couldn't you have just written "Will my shirt have code or colored
blocks?"

